# Remuster out of LCIS?



## bigabe (24 May 2010)

What do you think the odds are of actually being allowed out of the trade?  The new CM seems pretty relaxed.

Anyone managed to do it in the last couple of years, or know roughly what the OUTCAP for the trade is?

Also, if someone has an approved remuster memo kicking around, I wouldn't mind taking a look.  Obviously a copy without all your pers info. 

Cheers.


----------



## aesop081 (24 May 2010)

bigabe said:
			
		

> if someone has an approved remuster memo kicking around,



There is no such thing. OTs are not approved by memos.


----------



## REDinstaller (24 May 2010)

The odds of OT'ing out are all upto You. CFAT, PER, PT, Education, and Merit Board scores for New Trade are all Mbr controlled items. Don't bother becoming an Administrative burden if your last 2 PER's were Skilled, Normal, Developing. These scores get you no where, along with no acedemic upgrading. One of my subordinates met this criteria when he applied for AES Op and didn't even come close to making the first cut.


----------



## PuckChaser (24 May 2010)

bigabe said:
			
		

> Anyone managed to do it in the last couple of years, or know roughly what the OUTCAP for the trade is?



With your manning being at the same level roughly as SigOp, our OUTCAP is 8. If you're transferring to another Red trade, your OT does not count against the OUTCAP, however.


----------



## bigabe (24 May 2010)

Brain picking time!   I'm going to see the PSO to get my information as soon as I can get fit into her schedule.  However,  in the mean time. 



			
				Tango18A said:
			
		

> ... Merit Board scores for New Trade are all Mbr controlled items.



Is this a calculated figure based on what my current merit board scores are compared to the new trade?  I don't really understand how I can be on a merit board for the new trade, aside from the generic points (PT exempt, language profile etc).  Could you enlighten?



			
				Tango18A said:
			
		

> Don't bother becoming an Administrative burden if your last 2 PER's were Skilled, Normal, Developing. These scores get you no where, along with no acedemic upgrading.



Since I'm not hiding behind anonymity on here, I have to be careful what I say - but the short is; I got advanced promoted to Cpl back in Sept (3 years to the day), but have yet to see a PER - good or bad, and I'll be written up, when it happens, by someone who barely knows me.  I have a few glowing course reports and letters of commendation for various tasks (albeit at least 1 is a generic thank-you for a range clean-up, but written praise is written praise).  
How much do PERs play into effect for a remuster?  I didn't realize it was so much of an application process.  I thought it was a lot more of getting paperwork in order - which is a giant task in itself in our beloved organization. 

As for Academic upgrading, again, I had no idea this was a factor in an OT, thanks fro


			
				Tango18A said:
			
		

> One of my subordinates met this criteria when he applied for AES Op and didn't even come close to making the first cut.



Not encouraging.  Damn.  

Since this post has gotten pretty well into just OT info, it might not hurt to move this into the CT/OT forum if any mod-gods are watching.


----------



## REDinstaller (24 May 2010)

Your Merit rating for the New trade is made of marks consisting of previous PERs, recommendation of your CoC, Letters of Commendation/appreciation, PT results (Fail/Not Tested= Not Good), Previous course reports, and Academic Results/Upgrades. 
PERs can make quite the difference, especially if the Trade you want is in high demand. There might be 200 applicants for 12 positions, so the higher the PER score the better. Language profile shouldn't have too much to do with it as there are many of us English people that don't have a snowballs chance in h*ll of Second Language Trg. And the more willing you are to put your own time forward to improve yourself for employment in the CF, the more you get noticed.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 May 2010)

I'll disagree with you and say the biggest factor in your OT is the write-up you get from the PSO interview.  It/they determine your "suitability" more than anything, or lack thereof, for a new trade.

Speaking from personal experience, I would say the report they write holds more weight than anything else on paper (exempt meeting the pre-req's of course).


----------



## REDinstaller (24 May 2010)

Their write up does help, but if you haven't got the past performance to get you to the top. Then their report won't take you very far.


----------



## bigabe (27 May 2010)

The OT app is on the Admin NCO's desk.  Application to a community college has been sent out.  First PER EVER is being signed at a mug out on Friday.  Bracing for heavy duty teasing for wanting to remuster to the Navy....

I asked the PSO.  She said In/Out numbers, college unconditional acceptance in time for the board to sit, and CFAT play the biggest roles in NCM-SEP selection.  However, in my lucky case, hard red to hard red trade and NCM-SEP is being pushed huge.  Higher education is keen to be outsourced by the military.  Good, maybe someday we'll be the cutting edge forefront of R&D that we used to.  I mean, seriously people we come from the military that invented instant mashed potatoes, the walkie-talkie, (allegedly) the 56K modem, Amplitude modulation, the electric wheel chair....... as I got on a role there it became less fun to mock.  Man, we invented a lot of crap.  What happened?  The CanadARM is pretty weak compared to all that.


----------

